# Fall cleanup



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to let the bees do some cleaning
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5123604202


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice pics. I have that same extractor and couldnt ask for anything better. Next thing on the list is a cappings spinner. Hope Spring is good to us so I can add one of those to my outfit.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I added a bunch of pics of the shop as well.


----------



## sharon11 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello..I see your bees fall cleanup...Its a good system..I like it...Can you suggest me please how i can make my own bees fall cleanup for my lovely garden....


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Beeslave:

Don't know if you noticed but just to the right of the first pic are three more that show the bees cleaning up all the gear (gotta click on em to enlarge). Perhaps easy to miss if you look quickly but they are there.
Don't envy you having to work in the rain but as they say "when the going gets tough"..... :thumbsup:

Perry


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Good pic Jake. I like the stickers on the hives. But Im a big maxant fan. After running our 20 frame extractor nearly 24 7 during this seasons honey flow I was impressed. I will post pics of the bees cleaning out our equipment when we finished. We opened the doors of the honey house and let them do thier thing for three days.


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

What a great way to spread disease. Bees from all around coming and feeding together bringing all sorts of disease with them. I will stick to washing mine out.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

VEG said:


> What a great way to spread disease. Bees from all around coming and feeding together bringing all sorts of disease with them. I will stick to washing mine out.


This is the least of my concern in my area. I do know what you are saying however! Positive feedback always welcome :lpf:


----------

